

Climate Bill, R.I.P. - SandB0x
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/17390/183346?RS_show_page=0

======
yobb
I work in the mining industry and this is huge. Great news. Global warming is
a complete scam anyway. The planet naturally goes through cycles of hot/cold.
To think in the microscopic amount of time that humanity has been
industrialized, that we could actually affect the climate of our planet, is
ludicrous.

------
paul9290
Global warming is big business(draws in millions) and it's a hip and popular
movement. Is it for real though?

I'm on the fence, as we had 84 inches of snowfall here in the east coast this
winter. Record breaking snow falls for these parts. Yet this summers'
temperatures have been insane; always 90 degrees on up to 100.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
"Is it for real though?", I take as you don't think you have seen enough
evidence in the data to support the thesis that climate change is happening or
that it is caused by humans.

I suggest you start here: [http://www.skepticalscience.com/empirical-evidence-
for-globa...](http://www.skepticalscience.com/empirical-evidence-for-global-
warming.htm)

